# Rain, rain, and more rain



## gstepic (May 8, 2011)

Since we got here on April 30ths we have had a lot of rain on Kauai. We were able to get in a Napali cruise, helicoptor tour, Kayak trip, and Luau, but there was always some rain during the activity and now it is pouring in the Princevlille area. The forcast is for heavy rain the rest of the week. We even got rained on on sunny Poipu and during a Waimaya canyon drive.

We were really looking forward to hiking and the weather has ruled it out everywhere, even on the west side. From watching forcast not very hopeful for any north shore hikes.

But our trip has changed my view on Kauai. I will give a detailed review of our activities and dining places when we get back along with some pics. There will be a lot to do on our next trip and maybe on that trip we will get some hikes in. 

Gary


----------



## DaveNV (May 8, 2011)

So very sorry to hear the rain has put a (ahem) "damper" on your trip.  But knowing you, there's always a silver lining somewhere along the way.  Looking forward to your trip report.  Hope you also found a way to get some good pictures, and that your injured eyehas  healed up.

Dave


----------



## Kauai Kid (May 8, 2011)

Be sure and check out the museum in Lihue some rainy hr or so.  Many interesting artifacts.

The King's cape was stolen years ago and never recovered.

Where are you staying at Princeville?

Sterling


----------



## slip (May 8, 2011)

*Planning*

Been planning our next two Hawaii trips. I should keep in mind some rainy day ideas  like the museum. Can't wait to read your trip review for some more ideas.


----------



## gstepic (May 8, 2011)

*Stayed at Pono Kai first eight days, now at Bali Hai*

Lihue is probably out of the question since we will stay in the Princeville area the last four days of our trip. One silver lining is a lot of waterfalls on the mountains. The bridge to Hanalei has been closed all day due to flash flood danger.

Gary


----------



## chellej (May 8, 2011)

We were ther last year in May and it rained every day but fortunately if it rained in the evening, it was clear in the morning and if it rained in the morning, it was clear in the afternoon.  We never had a day it rained all day  so we were just really flexible with our schedule and worked around the rain.

I am planning a trip for next May and will definitely do Kauai but am still debating on whether to go to Maui or the Big Island.


----------



## Kona Lovers (May 9, 2011)

The great thing about it being so rainy on Kauai is that it produces wonderful waterfalls.


----------



## tompalm (May 9, 2011)

gstepic said:


> Since we got here on April 30ths we have had a lot of rain on Kauai. We were able to get in a Napali cruise, helicoptor tour, Kayak trip, and Luau, but there was always some rain during the activity and now it is pouring in the Princevlille area. The forcast is for heavy rain the rest of the week. We even got rained on on sunny Poipu and during a Waimaya canyon drive.
> Gary



Been there and done that.  I feel your pain.  We spent a week there one year during my son's Spring Break and it rained every day.  I said that I would not go back, but about five years later, we did another week on Kauai and loved it.  However, I will not go back to Princeville.  Too much rain up there.


----------



## DeniseM (May 9, 2011)

Historically, Princeville averages more than 6 in. of rain in the month of May.


----------



## gstepic (May 9, 2011)

*Hanalei bridge still closed*

We had 6" of rain in last 24 hours and a lot more on the way. My wife wants me to see if we can fly home early (not only because of rain, a problem with a daughter living with us). I think we need to down time just to relax and do some reading.


----------



## teepeeca (May 9, 2011)

Gary,

Our first time on Kauai was in January 1988.  A low pressure system was off shore, and it rained between 17 and 18 inches during the week were there.  Staying at the Pono Kai (gift from a timeshare salesman), still put 600 miles on the rental car (how hard is that to do on Kauai in a week?), found Princeville and the ka'Eo Kai, and bought.

Kauai is our favorite island.  Still finding things to see and do, after 20+ years. Going home today from Maui/O'ahu.

Tony


----------



## gstepic (May 9, 2011)

*We are going on a presentation in about 30 minutes*

We have been practicing our nos, but with the rain figure we will earn a voucher toward the South Pacific musical at the Kauai Beach Resort. I am curious if there are many resales for the Wynhams on the north shore. When we tried to book we could only get a two bedroom at Bali Hai, and we booked just about as soon as we were allowed. 

IF we were to pick up another Wyndham on the resale market a north shore property could be appealing. We really liked our location at Pono Kai last week but the resort was so so in our opinion. Kauai Beach Villas looks like a decent location and we will check out the property before the show. If we do get something on resale market in Kauai not married to Wyndham, so I will be paying a lot more attention to posts about other resorts. Wydham is appealing because we are already owners and can use the extra points for other locations. 

Gary


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 9, 2011)

gstepic said:


> IF we were to pick up another Wyndham on the resale market a north shore property could be appealing.



Bali Hai and Ka 'Eo Kai regularly show up at eBay.  Current pricing seems to close to zero, with negotiations as to who pays closing costs, payment of annual fees., etc.  Last year I gave our Bali Hai to friends for free; they paid transfer fees.


----------



## gstepic (May 9, 2011)

*Trading Places and booking advantage question*

Just got back and was very tempted to buy. Two reasons are what have me going right now. The first reason is using Trading Places. I was told if I give them any Hawaii week I can get two weeks with them and the selected resorts in their catalogue were attractive. It appears we would not have trouble getting into Maui and the Sands of Kahana were one of the properties that we could book with TP.

The other thing that seemed appealing is we have early booking privilages with all Hawaii properties. Do we have this same right if we buy one property on ebay? 

I have til this evening to get back with the salesperson (it is 2 PM now). I was prepared to say no but the two benefits mentioned can be important if buying retail is the only way I can get them. 

Going out for lunch now so hopefully I will come to my senses, but any advice in my time of weakness is appreciated!

Gary


----------



## DeniseM (May 9, 2011)

DON'T DO IT!   



gstepic said:


> Just got back and was very tempted to buy. Two reasons are what have me going right now. The first reason is using Trading Places. I was told if I give them any Hawaii week I can get two weeks with them and the selected resorts in their catalogue were attractive. It appears we would not have trouble getting into Maui and the Sands of Kahana were one of the properties that we could book with TP.



Did you actually see exchanges AVAILABLE for Maui, or are they simply listed in their catalog - BIG difference.

If you buy resale, you can get the same 2-for-1 deal from Hawaii TS exchange - and I like them better than TP for Hawaii.

Go to their website and look around:
www.htse.net
user name - 9999
password - htse



> The other thing that seemed appealing is we have early booking privilages with all Hawaii properties. Do we have this same right if we buy one property on ebay?



YES!  When you buy resale, you can request the specific unit you want at 16 mos., and have it confirmed at 14 mos.

You can do the same thing with a $1 resale!  DON'T DO IT!


----------



## gstepic (May 9, 2011)

*Can I get membership into Outrigger Resort Club..*

on the resale market. That membership is what allows me to book early into any Hawaii property. I have this post in another thread but there is a sense of urgency as I have a couple of hours to accept a retail offer made during a presentation.  

I should know better than to even thinkabout buying retail. I almost got hooked because of having an easier time getting into other Hawaii properties. VI is ok but the properties are not as nice. 

The offer made was for $12,500. I would get 69500 points per year (an every other year property). I would be able to get 2 for one exchanges through TP and for many resorts no exchange fees. I also get ownership access to the Outrigger Resort Club, and that is where I can get into any Hawaii property earlier than the normal 10 month window. The salesperson also said I could use my second week of TP to pay about $699 of MF. 

I also would get 69500 bonus points and VIP status for three years. I know paying a lot of extra money for VIP is probably not worth it, but the salesperson kept talking about rebooking in the 60 day window to save up to 25% on points needed.

Gary


----------



## DaveNV (May 9, 2011)

Gary, listen to your conscience: Don't ever buy retail!  Nothing they offer will justify that kind of money.  Amortize that cost over ten years, and add it to the maintenance fees you'd be paying.  Is it worth an extra thousand dollars a year?  You could rent a lot of great places on your own terms for that kind of money.

Don't do it!

Dave


----------



## gstepic (May 9, 2011)

*Yep, I think I am coming to my senses*

My wife is making sure of that, and I am normally the financial person of the family. We normally like to travel during off season so renting may not be a bad idea for the times we can't get what we want.


----------



## DeniseM (May 9, 2011)

Gary - If you like the Pahio Wyndham group - buy a resale.  As I posted above, you can reserve a specific unit at 16 mos., and you have internal trading priority with the other Pahio resorts, because of being part of the original Pahio group that Wyndham bought out - although I haven't tried it, because I love my Kauai Beach Villas units so much, I can't give them up!

The Pahio Resorts - http://www.pahio.com/

Kauai Beach Villas - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=76993&highlight=kauai+beach+villas+picture


----------



## gstepic (May 9, 2011)

*Hope tp check out the Villas*

We are going to use our hard earned $125 gift card we received for attending the sales pitch toward the South Pacific production at the Kauai Beach Resort (don't have to worry about getting rained out). I think that is right next to the Kauai Beach Villas. We liked the Kapaa location so I think staying at the Villas would be a good location as well.

When we come back to Kauai we would like to do what we did on this trip - book most of our nights on the east shore and a few nights on north shore and hope weather is much better. We have not seen the sun since Thursday.

Gary


----------



## DeniseM (May 9, 2011)

The Kauai Beach Resort and the Kauai Beach Villas are on the same property.  TS owners can use the (lovely) pools at the hotel.

Here is the hotel on the left and the timeshare on the right - the part marked "Kauai Beach Resort Not part of Villas" is the hotel.  The buildings labeled A-H are the timeshare buildings.  The ocean front views from timeshare buildings G and H are some of the best in all of Hawaii!


----------



## chellej (May 9, 2011)

I have never heard of outrigger resort club but I will give you my current experience for obtaining Hawaii resorts.

I am planning for next May and as of today I have a dilema.... too many choices.


I have confirmed back to back weeks at Hanalei Bay resort and Maui Schooner both 2 bedroom weeks....I used a week at twin rivers with Maintenance fees of $500/year.  These are through trading Places.

I have had a search going through II and today confirmed a week at Hanalei Bay  also 2 bedroom for the previous week.

I also have on hold with RCI a 2 bedroom at Hilton Waikoloa Village for something like 21 TPU's.


In a little more than two weeks I will be able to book at the shell kauai beachboy.

The most expensive week I own I paid $1000 back when the market was good - today I can get it for free.  My point is you do not have to spend thousands of dollars to get into nice hawaii resorts.

Last year we went to Hilton Hawaian Village, Shell Kauai Beachboy and Westin Princeville.

TUGgers can teach you how to get great trades without a large investment


----------



## gstepic (May 9, 2011)

*Thanks*

My wife and I, and to be truthful mainly me, like to find romantic places by the beach for a drink or meal. Kauai does not have many of those places, but quality is more important than quantity. I know there is a restaurant at the Kauai Beach Resort so will be looking forward to checking it out.

We really like Dukes Canoe Club, prices pretty good, food very good, and tons of atmoshere. Kapaa was a fun beach town but did not have many of those romanti places we like. Dukes is pretty close to the Villas.

I am disappointed the Hanalei Bay resort does not have the restaurant anymore, I thought that location was great for a drink. Just saw it last time we were in Kauai and we were looking forward to eathing there this trip. The Regis is nice but pretty expensive. I actually wanted to use our gift card for dinner there but my wife wanted to see the South Pacific production, and the reason I have been married 31 years is because I give in!

Gary


----------



## chellej (May 9, 2011)

The resturant at the shell Kauai Beachboy is very good.  Also there are rumors again that the resturant at Hanalei Bay may open again


----------



## DaveNV (May 9, 2011)

Gary, the restaurant at Kauai Beach Resort hotel is very good.  It adds a great touch to a stay at Kauai Beach Villas, since you can just walk over there.  The hotel is being run by the Aqua people right now, and they're doing a fantastic job.  As Denise says, if you're staying at KBV you can use the pool at Kauai Beach Resort, too, which is a beautiful facility.

Now, here's a fast tip:  If you're thinking of buying at Kauai Beach Villas, there are currently two auctions on eBay for oceanview units.  One is a 2 bedroom, the other is one bedroom.  See posts #50 and #55 in this thread for links to the auctions:  http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=145859&page=2

If you think you may be interested in that romantic beach view, go look at the beach in front of Kauai Beach Villas, and then bid on these auctions.  Oceanview at Kauai Beach Villas is one of the best underrated values on the island.  This is what Denise owns.  It's also what I own.  A lot of Tuggers own here.  You can do a LOT worse.

Dave


----------



## gstepic (May 9, 2011)

*Very interesting options to think about*

Pahio intrigues me the most since it includes the Beach Villas. Is buying into the Pahio resorts based on a points system and can you get a beach view with the Villas? Do you just buy a fixed week for the Beach Villas when buying directly on ebay? Putting the bad weather to good use as I am spending my Kauai late afternoon searching the net to learn about these choices. 

Bottom line is this trip is leaving me a little unfulfilled as there is so much we did not get to do. So the solution is to come back again and now to find best way to do this.

Gary


----------



## DeniseM (May 10, 2011)

Don't buy points.  To guarantee an ocean view, you want to buy a deeded ocean view, in building F, G, or H.

More info. about buying at KBV - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=145859

Check your pm's...


----------



## gstepic (May 10, 2011)

*noticed that thread*



DeniseM said:


> Don't buy points.  To guarantee an ocean view, you want to buy a deeded ocean view, in building F, G, or H.
> 
> More info. about buying at KBV - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=145859



Thanks, more to think about.

Gary


----------



## eal (May 10, 2011)

For romantic beachfront restaurants try Mediterranean Gourmet on the north shore and Beach House in Poipu.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 10, 2011)

DeniseM said:


> Don't buy points.  To guarantee an ocean view, you want to buy a deeded ocean view, in building F, G, or H.
> 
> More info. about buying at KBV - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=145859
> 
> Check your pm's...



What Denise said.  Since Pahio sold out to Wyndham, Wyndham has been pitching owners to convert to points.  So the ownerships there can be either Wyndham points or deeded weeks.  To be guaranteed ocean view you will need deeded week.


----------



## Kona Lovers (May 10, 2011)

DeniseM said:


> Did you actually see exchanges AVAILABLE for Maui, or are they simply listed in their catalog - BIG difference.



So true.  I was excited the first time I looked at TP as well, until I quickly found out the difference in their two lists.


----------



## Carlsbadguy (May 10, 2011)

Arriving in Kauai on Sunday for 2 weeks, hope it stops raining soon.


----------



## gstepic (May 13, 2011)

*I think it should be clearing soon, we are going back!*

Funny, my wife was worried about not having enough to do and now we are already planning on going back next year, probably beginning of June. Never did do any hiking because of the weather, so next trip should cost a lot less and be just as much if not more fun. We did a lot of tours and ate out way more than we planned, gained 5 pounds. Next trip we will do a lot of hiking and actually spend time at the beach.

Gary


----------



## jlr10 (May 17, 2011)

We were on Kauai 4/24-5/8.  Weather was okay until the 28th, then thunderstorms for 4 nights, then the real rain started to fall.  Got drenched at the Smith's Luau.  Seemed Kauai stayed under the flash flood watch until the following Saturday. Although I agree that no rain - no waterfalls.  But they aren't as enjoyable when you are already drenched! Only time I have ever been glad to leave Kauai (but I also broke my leg on a wet trail so there is that to conisder...) While Kauai continued the bad weather we flew to Maui that had great weather the next week.  Since this was our 10th (or 11th we are losing count) trip and the first where we got so-so to bad weather we figure we are pretty lucky, and are starting to plan our next trip.


----------



## brianfox (May 19, 2011)

On our trip last year, we stayed at KBC in July and got rain most days.  We also got it for half of the week on the Big island.

Darn you Al Gore and your blasted Internet Weather Machine!


----------

